

The Mob Introduced Oral Sex to Americans - fezz
http://www.ozy.com/flashback/how-the-mob-introduced-americans-to-oral-sex/61192?utm_source=FN&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=pp

======
f2f
the article from which this one steals almost everything to repackage into a
menial cheeseburger sans cheese is much more interesting:

[http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2006/07/hitchens200607](http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2006/07/hitchens200607)

